# Soon in Italy



## sunshine

Hi,

I am moving to Lecce ( South Italy) in 2 months time. And really interested to work there. I speak native Russian and fluent English. Before used to work as HR manager in one of the biggest international companies.
Areas I am looking for are marketing or fashion.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## synthia

Welcome to the forum and good luck with your move!


----------



## sunshine

thanks a lot))


----------



## roleary

Hello!

I'm an Irish engineer living and working in Lecce. I've been here about a year, and I used to work here intermittently before that. 

In my experience it's quite difficult to find work in Puglia in general - since the economy is pretty closed at the best of times. The best way to find work in general is through as meeting many people as possible - since a lot of jobs go to the daughters/cousins/friends of employers - and there are not a lot of larger companies here (especially in Lecce - Bari, for example, has larger businesses). I suppose there must be recruitment agencies - though I've never known anyone to mention getting a job through one (but then again, I never asked).

On the plus side, Southern Italians are mad for everything relating to fashion and presentation - so for the size of the town, you'll find a surprisingly large amount of fashion/advertising/marketing-related business - so maybe you're in a good business for Lecce.

Good luck with the move! 

(And bring a coat - it's been cold recently : )

Rob


----------

